# My first natural birth after 2 emergency cesareans!



## Kay0102

Can't believe I am finally posting here and with this outcome. 

After my failed VBAC last time my consultant agreed very happily to a VBA2C (vaginal birth after 2 cesareans) I couldn't be induced in any way and a c section would be booked for 40+12 if I hadn't gone on my own.
39+4 1.5cm dilated I had a sweep and nothing came of it.
40+4 had another sweep 2cm dilated, lost plug and spent 11hrs contracting every 4-5min for them to just stop.
Evening of 40+6 I lost some fresh blood then some plug decided to keep an eye and by morning movements appeared reduced so called hospital and went for monitoring. All tests came back fine but the doctor said they could bring things forward. I asked if they would break my waters as it wasn't classed as hormonal induction and gave me a chance at normal delivery even though I was very doubtful especially with it not being spontaneous. They agreed and were admitting me there and then and would break my waters as it was quiet, I was overdue and had reduced movements.
The midwife got me settled and made the attempt, she couldn't get the water sack to pop and by the time she had gone to get a different hook baby had popped out of my pelvis and she couldn't go ahead and risk another cord prolapse. She advised me to walk around the room for half hour and try again. During this time I felt her come right down again and 2nd attempt they managed to break them! This was 6pm.
Within 5 minutes I was contracting, the midwives changed over and I was greeted by my midwife for the evening. I took to her straight away, she was an older lady and had over 40yrs experience in midwifery. She was a fellow VBACer and assured me there and then this baby was coming naturally. She made me feel so empowered. By this point I was having quite strong contractions, I asked to be checked before getting in the bath.... 3cm ok a little progress but this was 2hrs after waters breaking. Midwife ran me a bath, brought gas and air and was adding lavender to the water. She couldn't do enough. I laboured in the water for just over an hour but pains were coming thick and fast, I asked to get out and be checked she obliged, 5cm woohoo! I was struggling with the pain and requested an epidural. They came and did it and it was amazing. I dozed and snoozed, requested to be checked again as felt a little pressure 7cm but baby was back to back. The epidural didn't completely take the pain away but definitely took the edge off however as I got closer I was feeling more and more, anaesthetist checked siting and all seemed ok but at this point I needed the gas and air back and was feeling awful discomfort, pressure and pain checked I was 8cm and midwife arranged for a couple of extra top ups of epidural by overriding the machine. Half an hr later it was horrendous and each pain I could feel her coming further down I felt everything. Checked I was 9.5cm but midwife said if I wanted to push that was fine. For the first time after 2 babies I began bearing down. Yes it was painful and the feeling you can never imagine but I was doing it. Midwife said my pushes were bringing her right down and she could see the head! Told me to continue pushing now with any more pains. Well 3 contractions later she was out!! I couldn't believe it, myself and hubby cried into each others arms with me saying I did it! I did it! I felt everything, the head coming out, it being halfway out waiting for the next contraction and then her body coming out and instant relief of pain and pressure. Active labour ended up being 4 and a quarter hours and pushed for 13 minutes. Baby had pulled her arm out before body whilst turning on way out so needed a few stitches internally but had that not have happened there would have been nothing. I was in absolute ecstasy. Midwife just kept telling me how amazing I was and it all got so emotional. My beautiful baby girl Ivy Rose entered the world at 2.04am weighing 8lb 6oz and 53cm. I was home and introducing her to her brothers that afternoon.
My experience was out of this world and I am so so grateful my last chance at a natural birth came true. We are just on cloud 9 with everything and she is feeding like a trooper.
Here she is, my gorgeous VBA2C baby xx


----------



## hanni

Congratulations! What a great birth story, So glad you got your VBAC. She is beautiful!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww she is beautiful, congratulations! :)


----------



## Conundrum

Congratulations she is stunning!


----------



## lau86

Congratulations, beautiful baby!


----------



## Oldermummy78

She's beautiful Kay! Glad you got your vbac xx


----------



## Itsychik

That's amazing to hear!! SO happy you got your VBA2C!! There's hope for me yet :)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## embeth

Beautiful baby!! Well done and congrats &#128521;


----------



## mum140381

well done x congrats


----------



## sarah1980

Aww she's gorgeous! Congrats and well done!xx


----------



## Fairydustt

beautiful


----------



## BunnyN

I see this isnt a very new post now but it is a lovely story and I'm sure it will be inspiring for others. Hope you and your little girl ate doing well.


----------



## Monkei

Thank you this gives me hope after my failed vbac that I may get my vba2c in a few years time x


----------



## BSelck24

What a great story!! Congrats!


----------



## Kay0102

Thank you ladies. We are doing great, just so sad there will be no more beautiful births for me so I'll just continue reading everyone elses hehe x


----------



## pinkpassion

This is beautiful!! I'm just over 35 weeks and going for a vba2c!! Where you nervous about the risks? I feel very confident but every once in a while the fear sneaks in!! If love to talk to you more about it and get more support, there's really not a lot of support for vba2+c. My midwife is amazing and I can't wait for labor to start and get to share my "I did it" story!!


----------

